# Gimp, Inkscape, X11 et Leopard



## gibet_b (26 Octobre 2007)

Et oui, il fallait s'en douter, y a pas mal d'applications qui fonctionnent pas, quelques heures après la sortie du nouveau félin.

skEdit, mon éditeur web, crache lamentablement au lancement... Mais ce n'est pas mon soucis premier.

J'ai plusieurs questions en ce qui concerne Gimp, Inkscape et X11.

Pour Gimp, la version 2.2 que j'utilisais crash. Et la version 2.4rc3 se lance, mais le curseur suit la souris à trois mètre, et quand on essaie par exemple de tracer un trait : plantage. Qui plus est, il me semble qu'il me manque le menu "Couleurs" (avant, si je l'utilisais en francais, il me manquait certaines options du menu script-fu avec la 2.2). Est-ce pareil chez vous ?

Quand à Inkscape il se lance et jusqu'à maintenant il a l'air de fonctionner. Mais il y a juste un petit truc pas pratique : quand je clique sur l'icone de Inkscape, ça ne lance pas X11 et ça me dit qu'il n'est pas installé. Alors que si X11 est lancé avant, Inkscape se lance. 

Ensuite, quand je lance X11, j'ai une fenêtre de terminal qui s'affiche. Sous Tiger, j'avais réussi à ce qu'elle ne s'ouvre plus, mais je n'arrive plus à trouver comment. 

Si il y a de bonnes âmes pour m'aider, ce serait sympathique.

Bonne soirée et bonne découverte de Leopard !


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> Et oui, il fallait s'en douter, y a pas mal d'applications qui fonctionnent pas, quelques heures après la sortie du nouveau félin.
> 
> skEdit, mon éditeur web, crache lamentablement au lancement... Mais ce n'est pas mon soucis premier.
> 
> ...


J'ai des plâtres à faire à la maison, t'es dispo


----------



## gibet_b (26 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai des plâtres à faire à la maison, t'es dispo



Je suis pas dispo, j'ai un de ces boulots chez Apple


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2007)

Je sens que pour ce genre de circonstance, un sous-forum nous serait utile 
Ainsi qu'un fil recensant toutes les applis (j'ai pas encore tout vu : seulement 50 discussions &#224; parcourir, en un apr&#232;s-midi  ... Cool !
Bref, je clos mon hors-sujet.

Pour les applications de ce type, tu peux, si tu es bricoleur, essayer de t'en tirer en recompilant les sources (puisqu'on peut les avoir). Sinon ... c'est sans doute une question de biblioth&#232;ques pas au niveau et l&#224;, il te faut attendre que les braves gens qui compilent le tout ... le fassent.

PS : bon, je suis assez content de ne pas &#234;tre encore livr&#233;  Je ne vais l'installer que le w-e en huit, le f&#233;lin : voire en 10.5.2 ou 10.5.3 ...


----------



## JSIT99 (31 Octobre 2007)

Gimp 2.2 crash, 2.4 délires. Bon il va falloir attendre quelques jours ou semaines pour que tout cela rentre dans l'ordre. Moi ce que je trouve encore plus hallucinant  c'est par exemple FileMaker Pro dernière version qui ne fonctionne pas bien sur le dernier félin. Quand même une société achetée par Apple, non pas eu les moyens de nous faire une version qui marche. Il ne faut pas me faire croire que la pomme en est au point de cacher ses algo le développement de son dernier OS a une société où il est actionnaire majoritaire.
Pour la sortie de tiger, c'était un peu le même brouhaha
Mais pour le reste bon ce n'est pas quelques utilitaires même s'ils peuvent être encore utiles (ex : créer un DVD de boot Tiger avec DiskWarrior dessus ne doit théoriquement pas vous embêter pour reconstruire le catalogue de votre disque contenant Leopard. je l'ai lu, mais pas essayé)

À bon entendeur salut:up*: 

Et vive le Mac. Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas exploité plus en profondeur le PowerPC G5 qui est loin d'avoir donné ce qu'il a dans le bide et qu'ils soient passés a intel, pour des raisons langda mais aussi financières dit on, (nous on ne voit pas les prix baisser, simplement qu'aux US  ils ont exactement les mêmes prix que nous exactement euh, mais en $$$$$$ et nous en euros.

J'a fait le calcul prix net tva inclus pour un Mac pro 3Ghz  de base sans RAM ajoutée et une carte graphique Nvidia GEforce GT 256 Mo et un serial ata  250 Go 7200 ts cela nous revient en France avec les frais de port à 3308,90 Aux states donc 2292*$

Un peu too much quand même.


Mais je reste optimiste même si je sens que je vais devoir me séparer d'un monstre de machine le quad 2,5 GHrz et un aussi génial G5 dual 2,7 GHz
(pour les intéressés je vais les mettre en vente ces jours ci sur ce site):love:


----------



## Eul Mulot (31 Octobre 2007)

J'ai mis à jour ma version de Tiger pour passer à Leopard cette aprem, j'ai bien coché l'option pour installer ou réinstaller ou bien upgrader X11 lors de la mise à jour. (Et surtout décoché les 1.6 Go de drivers pour autres appareils d'impression !)

Leopard tourne niquel, je ne suis pas déçu d'avoir franchi le pas, le soucis est que lorsque je lance X11, que je clique dans un terminal X11 ou une appli utilisant X11 (OpenOffice par exemple), la fenêtre garde la main pendant 2 secondes puis devient inactive, obligation donc de re-cliquer dedans et re-belotte... Ce qui est étrange c'est que lorsque je crée un nouveau XTerm, celui-ci garde bien la main autant de temps que je veux mais la perd toutes les deux secondes après un clic dans ladite fenêtre.

Si quelqu'un a un soucis similaire ou une solution, ça serait bien sympatique, j'ai du boulot à faire avec GTK !


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2007)

Vous pourriez &#233;ventuellement essayer de compiler vous-m&#234;me une version de X11 (venant de X.Org ou XFree86 par exemple).

Je vous conseille de lire ceci, on doit y apprendre des choses, &#224; mon avis (genre r&#233;cap). C'est en anglo-am&#233;ricain.


----------



## Eul Mulot (2 Novembre 2007)

C'est &#224; plus rien n'y comprendre, apr&#232;s une nuit en veille, je relance X11 le matin, esp&#233;rant un miracle, et l&#224; joie ! Plus de soucis de rendre la main quand il faut pas.

L&#224; je viens de retenter et re-belotte, toujours la main qui passe dans le vent, &#231;a devient assez frustrant, j'ai pourtant laiss&#233; coch&#233; X11 lors de la remise &#224; niveau de Tiger !

Je vais le r&#233;installer pour &#234;tre sur, mais bon c'est limite du foutage de tronche cette histoire.

Tout comme mon gcc qui marche plus via le terminal (je suppute un soucis 32/64 bits, faudra que je regarde &#231;a), alors qu'il compile avec Xcode 2.5 (faudra que j'installe la 3.0 d'ailleurs).


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2007)

Si _gcc_ a des soucis dans le Terminal, c'est qu'il y a un d&#233;faut dans la d&#233;finition des variables d'environnement, non ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (2 Novembre 2007)

De mémoire mon PATH n'a pas changé depuis que je suis sous Tiger, et de plus en créant un projet C bidon avec XCode (v2.5), ça compile très bien, je pense que c'est juste une histoire de flags à la compile, sous Tiger un gcc Main.c -o Main marchait , et là je me fait copieusement insulter par le compilo, avec un message étrange.

Ce qui est étrange c'est que même en spécifiant gcc-4.0 main.c -o main il me sort le même message, et c'est aussi gcc 4.0 dans mon projet Xcode qui lui marche impec. Si je choisis gcc-3.3 dans ma cible de Xcode la compile foire de même façon que dans le terminal si je fais gcc-3.3 main.c -o main.

Je pense donc à un problème d'options de compilations qu'il faut rajouter depuis que je suis passé sous Leopard.

Sinon pas moyen de télécharger X11 sur l'adc, le lien en bas de leur page est mort, ça fait plaisir.

Bref, j'ai été contant pendant 2 jours de Leopard, et je regrette déjà de l'avoir installé (bien entendu j'avais backupé mon Tiger comme chaque semaine avant l'install).

Si on rajoute ces problèmes à celui de quelques gigas disparus depuis mon premier boot sous Leopard (12 Go de libre au premier boot, 8.45 now) (il aurait quand même pas indexés pour plus de 3 Go non ?!), le fait que Disk Inventory X ne se lance apparament pas sous Leopard, et que en 3 utilisations du menu d'aide dynamique du Finder et iTunes (avec le champs spotlight et la flèche bleu flottante intégrée) se sont soldées par 2 crash de ces mêmes applis, ça me motive moyennement ...

Ca peut se revendre combien d'occaz Leopard ?! :mouais:


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2007)

Mince, je viens justement de le commander ... 
Normalement je l'installe ce ouiquende et j'ai des compilations pr&#233;vues (_bogofilter_ et d'autres utilitaires, MacPorts aussi, tiens, plein de truc en fait) donc je pourrai peut-&#234;tre avoir un avis sur la question dimanche soir 

Ceci &#233;tant, je pense que ce fil sera plus &#224; son aise c&#244;t&#233; Unix etc.
C'est parti


----------



## sonique (3 Novembre 2007)

Voici la solution pour inkscape que j'ai posté sur la list-devel de inkscape, vous y trouverai le fichier a modifier et les instructions.

Pour gimp je vous conseille d'utiliser seashore (http://seashore.sourceforge.net/) qui est un port Aqua de Gimp.


Solution InkScape :
http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/...F9ACFAFE8E0@phx.gbl&forum_name=inkscape-devel


Cédric


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2007)

Seashore n'a pas toutes les fonctionnalit&#233;s de The Gimp, toutefois c'est une application pratique.


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Vous pourriez éventuellement essayer de compiler vous-même une version de X11 (venant de X.Org ou XFree86 par exemple).
> 
> Je vous conseille de lire ceci, on doit y apprendre des choses, à mon avis (genre récap). C'est en anglo-américain.



le plus important à mon avis c'est

* Do not start X11.app from the Dock. It will do strange things -- you'll get two icons. This is due to the aforementioned "launcher" in /Applications/Utilities/X11.app not being the same as the real server, which is now located at /usr/X11/X11.app.

http://lists.apple.com/archives/x11-users/2007/Oct/msg00065.html


----------



## Sonji (8 Novembre 2007)

sonique a dit:


> Voici la solution pour inkscape que j'ai posté sur la list-devel de inkscape, vous y trouverai le fichier a modifier et les instructions.
> 
> Pour gimp je vous conseille d'utiliser seashore (http://seashore.sourceforge.net/) qui est un port Aqua de Gimp.
> 
> ...



La solution Inkscape marche nickel chez moi : plus de message d'erreur concernant X11 au lancement de l'application. Merci pour le tuyau !


----------



## gibet_b (8 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Seashore n'a pas toutes les fonctionnalit&#233;s de The Gimp, toutefois c'est une application pratique.



+1

SeaShore est sans doute pas mal si on a juste besoin de bidouiller une photo, mais &#224; peine 50&#37; des fonctionnalit&#233;s de Gimp ont &#233;t&#233; port&#233; et il est impossible de r&#233;aliser une charte graphique de site web avec SeaShore par exemple. D'autant que la derni&#232;re version de Gimp propose des choses que l'on ne verra sans doute jamais sur SeaShore (comme le clonage en perspective).

Merci pour l'astuce concernant Inkscape 

EDIT : &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien chez moi le truc pour Inkscape. Sinon, personne t'a toujours aucune id&#233;e pour &#233;viter &#224; la fen&#234;tre de terminal de s'ouvrir au lancement de X11 ? Il me semble qu'elle ne s'ouvrait plus quand j'&#233;tais sous Tiger...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> J'ai mis à jour ma version de Tiger pour passer à Leopard cette aprem, j'ai bien coché l'option pour installer ou réinstaller ou bien upgrader X11 lors de la mise à jour. (Et surtout décoché les 1.6 Go de drivers pour autres appareils d'impression !)
> 
> Leopard tourne niquel, je ne suis pas déçu d'avoir franchi le pas, le soucis est que lorsque je lance X11, que je clique dans un terminal X11 ou une appli utilisant X11 (OpenOffice par exemple), la fenêtre garde la main pendant 2 secondes puis devient inactive, obligation donc de re-cliquer dedans et re-belotte... Ce qui est étrange c'est que lorsque je crée un nouveau XTerm, celui-ci garde bien la main autant de temps que je veux mais la perd toutes les deux secondes après un clic dans ladite fenêtre.
> 
> Si quelqu'un a un soucis similaire ou une solution, ça serait bien sympatique, j'ai du boulot à faire avec GTK !


Où est cette option pour upgrader X11 lors de l'installation de Leopard ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (10 Novembre 2007)

Je l'ai eu au tout début, enfin après avoir choisis le HD sur lequel faire la maj vers Leopard, au moment ou y'a aussi le choix pour les drivers d'imprimantes (plus de 1 Go de driver), et en dessous j'avais une option X11 déjà cochée par defaut.


----------



## plovemax (12 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir

Je viens de voir que MacPorts vient d'&#234;tre livr&#233; pour Mac OSX.5. Quelqu'un a-t-il essay&#233; d'install&#233; Gimp par ce biais sur l&#233;opard?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de trouver sur le site de Darwin la manière de faire fonctionner The Gimp :

voici le lien sur mon blog.

Je pense que cela peut servir et cela marche très bien !!!!
http://www.imathgeo.com/spip.php?article56

Voilà,

Philippe.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

Mise à jour,

http://www.imathgeo.com/spip.php?article56

il y a un bug supplémentaire dans X11. Quand on masquait X11, il crashait et n'acceptait plus aucun événement de souris !!!!

Il faut tout mettre à jour tout x11.

Philippe.


----------



## gibet_b (25 Novembre 2007)

Phili a dit:


> Mise à jour,
> 
> http://www.imathgeo.com/spip.php?article56
> 
> ...



J'ai suivi ce tutoriel, et Gimp fonctionne maintenant. Mais j'ai encore un problème, et je ne sais pas d'où ça vient (de X11, de Gimp, etc...) : les polices que j'installe n'apparaissent pas sous Gimp (comment on met à 0 le cache des polices ? j'ai pas trouvé...)... Et dans celle qui apparaissent, quand on les sélectionne, elle n'ont aucun effet sur le texte.

Des idées ?


----------



## F118I4 (22 Décembre 2007)

Phili a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de trouver sur le site de Darwin la manière de faire fonctionner The Gimp :
> 
> ...


 Merci ça fonctionne bien maintenant.
Il faut faire la mise à jour de Gimp puis faire la Mise à jour de X11 ensuite redémarrer et ça marche.


----------



## FjRond (23 Décembre 2007)

Phili a dit:


> Mise à jour,
> 
> http://www.imathgeo.com/spip.php?article56
> 
> ...


Le problème, avec la mise à jour X11 2.1.1, c'est que l'astuce pour empêcher xterm de s'ouvrir et pour ouvrir une autre application au démarrage d'X11 (avec org.x.X11_launcher.plist) ne fonctionne plus. J'ai essayé de modifier le fichier /usr/X11/lib/X11/xinit/xinitrc, comme on pouvait le faire sous Panther ou Tiger, mais sans résultat.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2007)

J'ai la 2.4rc3 de Gimp et la version Leopard de X11 (installée en même temps que Leopard) et je n'ai aucun problème.


----------



## FjRond (23 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai la 2.4rc3 de Gimp et la version Leopard de X11 (installée en même temps que Leopard) et je n'ai aucun problème.


Cela répond-il à mon post ci-dessus ?


----------



## plovemax (23 Décembre 2007)

une communauté assez jeune mais qui à l'air dynamique propose Gimp pour intel et PPc sur Léopard et Tiger. Voir là


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2007)

FjRond a dit:


> Cela répond-il à mon post ci-dessus ?


Non. D'ailleurs j'ai la fenêtre xterm au lancement de X11. Mais c'est parce que je n'ai pas cliqué sur le bon bouton dans la boîte de dialogue en Anglais qui s'est affichée au premier lancement de X11 Leopard.
Mais ça mis à part, ça marche très bien.


----------



## FjRond (25 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. D'ailleurs j'ai la fenêtre xterm au lancement de X11. Mais c'est parce que je n'ai pas cliqué sur le bon bouton dans la boîte de dialogue en Anglais qui s'est affichée au premier lancement de X11 Leopard.
> Mais ça mis à part, ça marche très bien.


Quel bouton


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2007)

FjRond a dit:


> Quel bouton


Dans la boîte de dialogue, il y avait "Yes" et "No". Je crois bien que j'ai cliqué sur "Yes".


----------



## FjRond (26 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans la boîte de dialogue, il y avait "Yes" et "No". Je crois bien que j'ai cliqué sur "Yes".


Je n'ai aucun souvenir de cette fenêtre.
Mais je viens de trouver. Dans la version 2.1 d'X11, il n'y a plus de fichier 'org.x.X11_launcher.plist'; tout se passe dans 'org.x.X11.plist'.
On peut donc saisir la commande, par exemple:

```
$ defaults write org.x.X11 app_to_run xeyes
```


----------



## Php21 (22 Janvier 2008)

Phili a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de trouver sur le site de Darwin la manière de faire fonctionner The Gimp :
> 
> ...



Depuis que je suis sous Leopard, je n'avais pas eu l'occasion de me servir de "the Gimp" et effectivement ce matin j'avais un  probleme.
Grace au lien de Phili j'ai pu directement mettre à jour X11 et The Gimp.
Tout fonctionne parfaitement.   :love: :love: :love: 

Merci Phili


----------



## fltr (9 Juin 2008)

Mon Gimp est en français, mais quand je clique sur "Manuel d'Utilisation" il s'affiche en anglais. Comment faire pour qu'il s'affiche en français? Il suffit de changer le "eng" en "fr" dans l'adresse, mais comment faire pour que ça se fasse automatiquement?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2008)

fltr a dit:


> Mon Gimp est en français, mais quand je clique sur "Manuel d'Utilisation" il s'affiche en anglais. Comment faire pour qu'il s'affiche en français? Il suffit de changer le "eng" en "fr" dans l'adresse, mais comment faire pour que ça se fasse automatiquement?



Je ne comprends pas trop ta question, en fait... En ce moment, j'utilise sur mon iMac Intel La version 2.4.3 de Gimp (sous Léopard), et tout est en français par défaut... :hein:
Quelle est ta version de Gimp, quel est ton OS, et quel ordinateur utilises-tu? 

Sinon, voici *la page web du guide de l'utilisateur en français*, si ça peut t'aider.


----------



## plovemax (16 Juin 2008)

La réponse à ce problème a été apporté là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

A tout hasard, je signale qu'il existe une version native OS X expérimentale de The Gimp.


----------



## divoli (17 Juin 2008)

Effectivement, "expérimentale"; pas mal bugguée, et Intel only...


----------



## plovemax (17 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Effectivement, "expérimentale"; pas mal bugguée, et Intel only...


 tellement buggée que je n'arrive même pas à la lancer sur mon imac intel.....  expé qui disait....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

plovemax a dit:


> tellement buggée que je n'arrive même pas à la lancer sur mon imac intel.....  expé qui disait....


Sur le mien elle marche très bien.


----------



## tornade13 (20 Juin 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai commencé un sujet ici mais pas de réponse.

J'ai la version 2.2.3 de x11 et inkscape 0.46-2 mais inkscape ne se lance pas, juste un message d'erreur.

Gimp fonctionne par contre très bien


----------

